
How to fix the MacOS root and blank password security flaw - iafrikan
https://www.iafrikan.com/2017/11/29/macos-security-flaw-allows-you-to-login-as-root-without-a-password/
======
bartvk
Don't read this article, simply head to the Mac App Store and update. Done.

